# Mott not any good? My A$$



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I believe somebody titled a thread with this last week. I beg to differ! No, we didn't hunt public land...Private for Free. Once again, thank you to all of my kind and generous farmers across the state. Fields of thousands! My one farmer has 5 thousands birds in a 5 mile square area! It was definatly a site to see. You could get spoiled hunting out there! The SW is definatly back!


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Rick,

Glad to hear you had a good hunt. :beer:

I was the one who started that thread last week. Maybe I was irritated but nothing I said was untruthful. I tried 10 doors and got nearly the same response at all of them. 8 wanted $150.00-200 per day to hunt, 1 was free but he had family coming and wanted to save it for them (totally understand that) and 1 said yes and that is where we got most of our birds. He is getting a gift. cert. too.

Keep good relations with your contacts because they are far and few between.

I guess I am knocking on the wrong doors. Maybe I will have to go away from the Mott area to find the right people.

Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hear you...I know it's not the norm to be able to get on lot's of land out there. However, it is possible...I was 2 for 3 this weekend, besides the usual landowners I hunt out there. I think people have the misconception that every single landowner is doing pay hunting out there...Many are, but it just comes down to knocking on some doors! Maybe, I'm just getting lucky! The birds...one word...Unbelievable!


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> My one farmer has 5 thousands birds in a 5 mile square area! It was definatly a site to see. You could get spoiled hunting out there! The SW is definatly back!


That's not hunting, just shooting. Ain't much fun in that! :eyeroll:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

We also had the best weekend of cock hunting ever in the Mott area this weekend...limited 7 guys every day! We have been hunting out with the same farmer for the last 7 years or so, and my grandpas been hunting out there for the last 20 years...best year we've both seen so far. Lots of hunters on the roads, and Lots of hunters in town partyin it up...in fact, had a drink w/ governor Hoeven on Friday night and chatted for about an hour.
We also have the privilege of a connection out there, and get to hunt a good chunk of private land for free...but amazingly, this weekend we also got permission from a farmer and had a great shoot on his land!! All it took was a handshake and a friendly conversation, and weve made a great connection for life! (Of course a little elk meat never hurts either)
Either way...great weekend w/ family chasin roosters in the greatest state in the union!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Britman wrote:

That's not hunting, just shooting. Ain't much fun in that!

I can assure it's fun! We could have been done each morning at 8:00am, but we opted to watch the birds and where they moved and then hit the smaller patches(fence lines, old farms, etc) so we didn't chase em' off the land! We managed to make a day of it. Trust me, I hunt all over the state and I am used to putting a whole day to get a limit, but once a year or so it's nice to see birds like that![/b]


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I was out in Mott this last weekend staying with my mother and father inlaw and had a blast chasing pheasants. I know the stories about access out there, but have found some landlowners are real good about access, and I have never seen so many birds before. Last year after my wife and I were married was my first time in Mott and there were a lot of birds, but this year is unbelievable. So if anyone saw a guy in a minivan with a 6, 7, and 8 year old out walking it was us. My son learned all about pheasants this weekend and he is excited to go back.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> We also had the best weekend of cock hunting ever in the Mott area this weekend...limited 7 guys every day


Dang I hope you mean roosters, or you accidentally went on the wrong site...


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

what do you think buckseye? I guess you might feel better if I said this:

"we had a great weekend of hunting rooster pheasants this weekend on land we had permission for. We had 7 guys, all legal, and each shot 3 rooster pheasants on each respective day. No hens or people were shot."

Does that help clarify things for you? I guess Im not quite sure what was confusing about my previous statement anyways.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Drix...we all really know what you meant...

You just like cocks... :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

duxnbux...u know i learned from the best! I thoroughly enjoy a nice cock poppin out of the bush in front of me...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: You guys are sick!!!! I'm glad too see I am not the only one with this sickness....... :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:rollin:

You made it sound like you were super stud and makin it with 7 guys in one day... now thats a lot of cocks :lol:


----------

